# ReVv Amplification Winnipeg



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Looking to see if anyone has heard of ReVv amps and if anyone is playing them.

I just got my Generator 7-40 on Tuesday December 1st.
Met with Derek at my place. He brought the head over and we put it through its paces.
Great amp and both Dan and Derek are great guys. 
I've had a tone of great amps, Soldano, Marshall ( 83 JCM 800's and a 69 Plexi ), EVH, Koch, Randall, and more. Have to admit this is the best sounding amp I've owned. I'll be gigging with it in Blakkstone Hexx all around southern Alberta.
Any of my friends local to Calgary who want to try it out let me know.

Cheers
Lemmy


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

I've seen those around the web. Would love to try one. Have fun with that thing


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

There's a guy in Toronto selling one or advertising test runs with them.

The thing with buying small builder stuff is, should you need to sell it later on, prepare to take a huge loss. I don't doubt that the amps sound good, but most amps these days do. Having magical mojo above what's known to be good is difficult (and somewhat genre-dependent).

Hopefully yours proves to be an obvious benefit over the rig you were running before (5150III if I recall).


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Haven't seen one in person, only heard online buzz. Mostly high praise.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Budda said:


> The thing with buying small builder stuff is, should you need to sell it later on, prepare to take a huge loss. I don't doubt that the amps sound good, but most amps these days do.


It's not my intent to derail this thread, but my main amp is a built by a small builder. It's head and shoulders above most anything mainstream (on all factors) and especially at it's price point.

There is pretty much no consumer products on the market that retain value and escape depreciation. Music instrument gear (unless vintage collectible) is no different - there is a cost of ownership. Any expectation to buy anything new and sell it without a loss is unrealistic.

The real interesting and exciting stuff in the music gear market is mostly coming from the small builders, and often can be purchased at prices competitive with comparable mainstream gear... it is generally not priced out of the market.

If "taking a loss" is a concern on any piece of gear (mainstream, boutique, small builder, whatever), simply seek to purchase used gear rather than new and a "loss" is a none issue. I've owned, bought, and sold various boutique/small builder gear items, and buying smart and selling patiently has provided me heightened experiences and expectations.

Canada can boast about many incredibly talented small hand builders of guitars, amps, cabinets, and more. Seek them out and support them - what you will find are products of far better quality, performance, and value over anything factory made anywhere.

Kudos to small builders, especially Canadian ones, which includes Revv too... give them a fair consideration.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Preaching to the choir


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

After owning so many amps... over 35 there is no honeymoon and it's all about what I find impresses and inspires me. EVH 5153 is a cool amp but the ReVv is stellar. I'm not worried about the $ factor as ReVv is great to work with and I in as a ReVv artist.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I keep forgetting to post this...sounds like a sweet amp! I like that they do custom faceplates too...


----------



## Geeetar (Oct 25, 2015)

Just went to the company's HQ, its located a little ways outside of my City of Winnipeg.

I met with Derek, one of the company's co owners.

These Rev amps are absolutely FANTASTIC. The cleans are amazingly crystal clear and the distortion channels are absolutely mindblowing.


I tried the 7-40 Generator. This head was beautiful both aesthetically and in its audio quality.

Keep an eye open for these amps. They are absolutely KILLER!


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

One thing I think is really cool about this company is how if you contact them about wanting a head, and don't mind waiting a bit, they give you options to personalize some of the internals as well. So they'll take the model of your choosing and give you the choice of what power tubes you want, and other stuff like that.
A pal of mine, Dave Sheldon, plays in a band called Exes For Eyes and has a recording studio in Ajax where he does great work in all different genres of sonic awesomeness! He also has ties with Revv and stores a few models at his studio where he offers people to come out and try them to see if you like them enough to want to purchase one yourself!


----------



## Geeetar (Oct 25, 2015)

danielSunn0))) said:


> One thing I think is really cool about this company is how if you contact them about wanting a head, and don't mind waiting a bit, they give you options to personalize some of the internals as well. So they'll take the model of your choosing and give you the choice of what power tubes you want, and other stuff like that.
> A pal of mine, Dave Sheldon, plays in a band called Exes For Eyes and has a recording studio in Ajax where he does great work in all different genres of sonic awesomeness! He also has ties with Revv and stores a few models at his studio where he offers people to come out and try them to see if you like them enough to want to purchase one yourself!



As far as I'm aware, they also let you choose the wrap colour for the outside of the head and cabinet.

Derek showed me a pretty cool wine-red wrap that would match my guitar quite well.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

They also do custom etching on the clear name plate... which I am going to look into


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Hi All, I was away for a while and really missed the community here with all the great discussuin and info sharing. Doing some updates and have the photo thing sorted out with a new IMGUR account thanks to board member Sulphur.
Here is my Revv Gnenerato 740 with custom faceplate which was a birthday gift from the fine folks at Revv Amps ( Thanks Derek and Dan )
I've been gigging this amp for over three years now. No issues whatsoever it performs stellar every night and the tones still inspire me. ANy questions fire away. I dont represent the company other than I'm a Family Member and I use their amps a lot... almost exclusively  and I'm happy to discuss this amp. I dont have any "studio recordings" of this amp but there is a lot of that on youtube already. I do have lots of live experience with this amp and do all my oen amp maintenance and \I'm happy to help where I can.


----------

